# Hi - new and scared



## jackieb4 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello 

I have just been told I have type 2, have first app next week.

I am very scared and upset at the mo keep thinking the worst as my nan had it and she went blind and had very bad feet. I am terrified that this will happen to me.


Jackie


----------



## Steff (Jul 20, 2009)

hi and a very warm welcome jackie it is a natural reaction to be scared i was diagnosed back in feb with type 2 and my uncle has all the bad feet bad eyes he forever at the docs and that scraed me to death i'd end up the same , when you go to your appointent next week please do tell GP of all your fears and worries even write down thigns you want to ask before you go so your head dont go blank, you have joined here so that is a positive step we are all here to help you through it xx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Jackie, welcome to the forum! Firstly, let me ease your concerns a little. The good thing is that you have been diagnosed. The other good thing is that the treatment and management of diabetes has improved dramatically, and it is quite possible now to live a long, rich and fulfilling life as long as you take some simple steps to take care of your self and stay on top of things. 

If possible, take someone with you to the appointment, as you may not take in everything that is said and another pair of ears will be useful.Don't worry if you can't though, as we are here to help you as much as you can. Things aren't going to go haywire overnight, so you will have time in the coming weeks to absorb the information you are being given and uderstand how to care for yourself. So take a deep breath and try not to worry. 

If there are ANY questions you have right now, ask them on the General messageboard - nothing is considered a 'stupid' question here, so ask whatever is woryying you and we'll try to help.

Glad you found us!


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Jackieb4

Welcome to the forum...the large extended family

Heidi


----------



## ChrisP (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Jackie,
Just wanted to let you know that you are not alone.
I was diagnosed with Type 2 last week.
Just remember that there are lots of people out there who are going through a similar experience.
As they say a trouble shared is a trouble halved so by exchanging information and sharing our expeiiences we can all help each other during the adventure that lies ahead.
Keep positive.
Chris


----------



## "Toes" (Jul 20, 2009)

Jackie...Hey there...everyone here is so very right! It IS overwhelming and very scarey..but the mere fact that you are reaching out for support now is precious in itself. 
I am new to this particular forum but have been welcomed by many & plan on stickin' round for awhile......my advice to you would to be to keep in touch SUPPORT is so very important & that's what you'll find here along with valuable information to help you.
Hope to see you around.....


----------



## Corrine (Jul 21, 2009)

jackieb4 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have just been told I have type 2, have first app next week.
> 
> ...



Hi Jackie and welcome.  I think it is a natural reaction to be scared (I know I was) but with good care and lots of knowledge you can manage it.

Plesae feel free to ask anything and good luck with your appointment next week - let us know how it goes.

Corrine


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome Jackie . Anything you want to know just ask


----------



## bev (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Jackie and welcome to the forum! Dont be afraid of asking lots of questions, someone will always try to answer it for you.Bev


----------



## Booboo (Jul 21, 2009)

jackieb4 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have just been told I have type 2, have first app next week.
> 
> ...



Hi Jackie,
I was diagnosed last year with Type 1, after ending up in hospital because I had ignored (or simply had a reason for ) every warning sign that my body was sending me. I felt really stupid, and scared. To be honest I still go through moments when I get scared about what the future holds, I guess its natural, and I don't feel confident in saying that I have fully stabilised my blood sugar levels yet.
Its important to know that we all struggle with it in different ways but I guess the key is to think positive, do all you can to manage your diabetes and don't waste too much of your life wondering what if...
Good luck with your appointment.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 21, 2009)

jackieb4 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have just been told I have type 2, have first app next week.
> 
> ...



Jackie...Be positive, it won't go away, so you have to embrace it. Since being diagnosed, I have lost a stone in weight, stopped smoking, I eat a healthier diet, we have bought bikes, and cycle together. I have made virtual friends with a lot of good folk on here..............so it,s all good, scary, but good. We are all here for you.

Regards Dave


----------



## Mand (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome Jackie. You are certainly amongst friends here. I second all the positive things that the others have said.


----------

